# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  من منتدى الناصره ..نقول

## سيناريو

*من منتدى الناصرة نقول*
* الله يعطيكم العافية شباب*

* مهرجان الدوخله* 
*بسنابس الذي ستبدأ فعاليته أول أيام العيد ويستمر لمدة أربعة أيام* 

*ملطوووش لعيونكم* 





يتبع

----------


## سيناريو



----------


## سيناريو



----------


## عفاف الهدى

اي والله الله يعطيهم الف عافية

بس يلا شباب شرفونا في المهرجان 

سنابس الخير في انتظاركم

عندنا ركن عصيرات طبيعية هناك اتفضلوا اشتروا من عندنا

وكمان ولدنا اللامع امشارك في نشيدة الدوخلة 

يسلموا سيناريو على الصور الحلوة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
انشااء الله نروح الدوخله
ونجيب ليكم عصير من عند عفاف الهدى :toung: 
مهرجان ولا اروع
عطاكم الله العافية
سيناريو 
كل الشكر,,,
تحياتي

----------


## سيناريو

*عفاف الهدى* 
*روح وريحان* 
*حبايب قلبي يسلمو على المرور الراااائع* 
*أني بعد بروح اشتري عصير طااااازج من زماااان ماشربت طااازج هههه*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

امممممممممم
يسلمووو على اللطش 
لا تنسوني أبي عصير برتقال طازج اوكي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلموووووووووو خيتوووووووو عالموضوع
ولا تنسون تجيبون لي عصير

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

تدرون ايش صار نفسي فيه
اصير ولد <<بنت ولي الفخر
بس لو ولد بدق سلف بالسيارة وطيران الى هناك
على الاقل اضيع وفت واشوف العالم بدل هالحبسه
بس حلو هالمهرجان وربي يدومه الى اليوم اللي اروح واشوفه بعيني
يسلموا

----------


## w_alwaheed

الله يعطيهم الف عافيه 



ويعطيك الف عافيه س

----------


## أسرار الليل

ولله وناااسه ..
ودي اروح بس من يوديني ..؟!! 
افففففففففف ياربي ولله ودي اروح والمشكله ان راجوا مسافر هههههههههههههههه
تسلمين حبيبتي سيناريو ع النقل

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*حركتات يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*

*موفقين*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه خيوووه

ويعطيهم العافيه الشباب وكل القائمين عليه

يارب يعود عالجميع بالخير والبركه

وعساكم من عواده

العام الماضي اختي ملكة سبأ حضرته وتونست فيه

بعد ماحكت لي عنه تحمست أحضره 

يالله اذا الله  كاتب لنا  بنحضر

مووفقين

وكل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## سيناريو

*يسلمو حبايب قلبي على المرور* 

*كل عام وأنتو بألف خير* 
*لاعدمناكم* 

*وان شالله ترورحوا وتستانسوا*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> اي والله الله يعطيهم الف عافية
> 
> بس يلا شباب شرفونا في المهرجان 
> 
> سنابس الخير في انتظاركم
> 
> عندنا ركن عصيرات طبيعية هناك اتفضلوا اشتروا من عندنا
> 
> وكمان ولدنا اللامع امشارك في نشيدة الدوخلة 
> ...



اقول لك عفاف ويش سويت الليوم في مهرجان الدوخله .
اعتماد على كلامك لما قلتي عندنا ركن عصيرات . رحت للبنت اللي تبيع عصير وشتريت منها ثنين عصير فراوله وسألتها إنتي عفاف ؟ توقعتها تكون إنتي هههههههه قالت لي لااااااااااااااا .
قلت رح اشوف وحده من بنات المنتدى في المهرجان بس خساره  :thumbdown:

----------


## فرح

هاااا ملوووكه مثل ما توقعتك هيك بجد :deh:  بموووت ضحك 
الظاهر ان عندي الحاسه السادسه  :ongue: هههههههه
قلتها لك ع التلفوووون :wink:  ..خخخخخخخ
بجد غفراااان راااحت اليووم ولو انها تعباااانه بس 
بجد تقووول انه وناااااسه وطبعا بنوتاااتي معاااها 
بجد من الصووورواااضح انه حلوووو 
ربي يدووووم هالحركااات الحلوووه في مناطقنا 
اي هذه تاااروت الخير والمحبه والاصاااله
حبيبتي سيناريووو 
يعطيك العااافيه يالغلا

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*
*نحن على موعد مع مهرجان جميل وفعاليات ممتعة والأخوان واللجنة المسؤولة عن تنظيم هذا الاحتفال عملوا على قدم وساق من أجل أن يظهر حفلهم في أبهى صورة وأعتقد إن الأخت سيناريو تفضلت مشكورة بنقل وعرض بعض الصور الحية التي تنقل لنا النشاط والجهد الذي يبذله أفراد اللجنة المسؤولة ، وبالفعل وكما هو بادي للعيان فنحن في انتظار مهرجان كبير وضخم سوف يبث الفرحة في نفوس أهالي القطيف عامة وليس لأهل سنابس وماجاورها فقط ، فمن الآن وأنا ومن ينتمي إليّ أخطط لإقتحام هذه الفعاليات لأحظى بببعض العصيرات التي روّجت لها الأخت عفاف الهدى فهل سيكون لذيذا كما هو معلن عنه أم أنه لذيذ فوق العادة .. !!*
*لا نستبق الأحداث فربما غداً هو موعدنا للتوجه إليه وعسى بس المواقف في جاهزيتها حتى لا تغص المساحات بالسيارات وبالتالي يترتب على ذلك بعض الحرج على الزوار الوافدين من خارج حدود قرية سنابس ، فأتمنى أن وضعوا اللجنة توفير مساحات المواقف استعداداً لإستقبال أكبر عدد من الوافدين .. !!*
*تحياتي وكل عام وأنتم بخير*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> * فمن الآن وأنا ومن ينتمي إليّ أخطط لإقتحام هذه الفعاليات لأحظى بببعض العصيرات التي روّجت لها الأخت عفاف الهدى فهل سيكون لذيذا كما هو معلن عنه أم أنه لذيذ فوق العادة .. !!*
> *تطمن اخوي يوم سعيد العصير لذيييييييييذ بشهادتي   ويحتوي على قِطع من الفاكهة الطازجة* 
> *لا نستبق الأحداث فربما غداً هو موعدنا للتوجه إليه وعسى بس المواقف في جاهزيتها حتى لا تغص المساحات بالسيارات وبالتالي يترتب على ذلك بعض الحرج على الزوار الوافدين من خارج حدود قرية سنابس ، فأتمنى أن وضعوا اللجنة توفير مساحات المواقف استعداداً لإستقبال أكبر عدد من الوافدين .. !!*



ومن ناحية حركة السيارات والمواقف  بعد أقول لك أخوي تطمن الشباب مو مقصرين فيه تنظيم  للحركة 
وبصراحة المهرجان كلمة رائع قليلة عليه  جهد جبار  يشكرون عليه .
وما يفوتني ان أشكر أختنا سيناريو بارك الله فيك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعطيكم الف عافية

تدرون خواتي واني هناك اتلفت واتلفت ادور عليكم وكأني اعرفكم انتظر بس اشوف وحدة رابطة ليها شريطة في ايدها وكاتبة عليها شبكة او اي شي

خيو ملكة سبأ اني كنت متواجدة قرب العصيرات بس ما بعت معاهم  خسارة يعني كلنا كنا متواجدين بس ما عرفنا بعض حرام

طيب اني عندي فكرة خلونا نتفق على يوم من ايام المهرجان ونلتقي بشرط ان حنا كل وحدة فينا تلبس شريطة بيدها لون معين او نتفق ان حنا نجتمع في مكان معين ونلتقي ويكون احلى واحلى اذا زرتونا البيت كمان 

شو رايكم

اهمشي العصيرات عجبتكم حرام والله لو اني موصية الربع الي يسأل عني  راحت عليي

يلا الي عجبه المحل راح يكون بعد القطيف مول يعني الي طالع من تاروت الى المجمع راح يكون العصيرات اول بعمارة يمكن ولا عمارتين وبعدين المجمع

بس الصراحة المهرجان شي اخبار القرية التراثية وياكم

والدواخل ووو

بصراحة اني هيصت وعشان القاكم رجعت البيت صليت المغرب وردينا رحنا ورجعنا على 11وشوي

هدرة واجد بس من الحرة اني مالتقيت فيكم

----------


## سيناريو

* ملوووووك* 
* وفروووح* 
*ويوم سعيد* 
*وعفاف هلا والله * 
*مشكورين على التواجد*
*اني كنت متواجده أمس بس قسم العصيرات في الخيمه النسائيه شفته فاضي الساعه 9*
*خسااااره بس بكون متواجده ان شاالله يوم السبت أو اليوم ماأدري ..*

*بالنسبه لحركه السيارات منظمه جداً بمساعدة الشرطه وطاقم التنظيم* 
*الله يعطيهم ألف العافية* 
*المعرض رااائع جداً والقرية التراثية امممم مادخلتها بس ان شالله ادخلها قريب*
*الجو رااائع نسبياً بس في غبره شوي*
*>>>>>*
*حشى صحافيه  خخخخ*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اني زرت المهرجان أمس من الساعة ثلاث العصر  لأذان المغرب وبعدين رجعت الساعة ثمان ونصف .
واليوم إن أراد الله رح اروح بعد بس في الليل .
القرية التراثية دخلتها البارحة مع زوجي بصراحة ويش أقول عنها روعة روعة بدون مبالغة وحرام هالجهد الكبير بعد العيد ينهد او ينهدم .
غن شاء الله نشوفكم الليلة يابنات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورة سيناريو

بس اعطيني الوقت الي بتروحي فيه والمكان عشان اشوفش هناك

ملكة سبأ غناتي زوجش لابس شماغ ودخلتي بالليل شفتش عجل

بس ما ادري حسيت كدا ان هادي وحدة من منتدانا

وعيوني اتلف بتدور ابو زين وتأبط وكأني اعرفهم يعني

فعلا حرام تنهد هالروعة دي كلها

----------


## سيناريو

*على حسب توفر السيارة أخاف أقول وقت يكون مومزبوط*
* يسلمو عفاف على التواصل*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

عفاف قولي لي إنتي من ضمن الكادر يعني متواجده على طول
إيه غناتوه زوجي لابس شماغ وكانت معاه ومعانا بناتي ثنتينهم  هم بنتين صغار

----------


## shosh

الله يعطيهن العافية على المجهود
الكبير وانت بعد يعطيكي العافية على النقل الحلو

----------


## أمل الظهور

*يوه يوه والله صار خاطري اروح اشوف الفعاليات * 


*شكله مره حلو ..ومرتب له عدل* 


*اسعد الله ايامكم دوم يارب* 


*تسلموا على خبريات المهرجان*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*
*أعود إليكم بعد أن قمت بزيارة خاطفة في أروقة وأزقة وزوايا هذا المهرجان الطيب والذي أعادنا في بعض عروضاته إلى ماضينا الأصيل حيث الصيد والأثاث والأدوات المستخدمة في الطبخ والإنارة وقد أضفى هدير البحر المتلاطم وثرى الأرض الصفراء نوعاً من العبق الزكي ، تنقلت بين المواقع ودققت النظر إلى كل عرض فوجدت فيه حكاية قديمة تنطق بلسان الأمس وتنثر في أصداء ذاكرتنا بعض الصور الجميلة والبريئة ، وقد غفت أعيننا على طبيعة الذات الانسانية التي اندرست في خفايا الأمس البعيد وقد غصنا في مواويل الضحكات الصاخبة التي يطلقها الأطفال وهم يلعبون ويتنقلون بين المساحات المغلفة بالأفكار التراثية 0*
*زيارتي لهذا المهرجان قد استغرق بعض الدقائق السريعة التي فرّت من بين عقارب ساعتي ولم أشعر بنفسي إلا وظلام الليل يسربل رؤوسنا ، فما لقيت حيلة سوى أن أجر رجلي إلى بوابة الخروج وعيني تراقب المكان وتستجدي العودة ، فكل الأعين مستغرقة النظر في معايشة القصص القديمة والصراع الأزلي بين الماضي والحديث وروائح الماضي تلاحقني وأنا أخطو آخر خطوة لي مودعاً هذا المكان العريق متمنياً أن أعود إليه لأعانقه مرة أخرى وهو في حلة متطورة .. !!*
*فعلاً المهرجان يقف خلفه جنود نجحوا في إخراج المهرجان في أحلى تنظيم وفي أبهى صورة ، أشد على سواعدهم وأدعوا لهم بالتوفيق والنجاح في تنظيم مثله خلال السنوات المقبلة 0*
*تحياتي للجميع* 
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيناريو ... خلي اللقاء على الله

بس اهمشي عجبش عصيرنا

ملكة سبأ....لا خيو عجل مونتون لأن اللي شفتهم ما عندهم اطفال

بس توني جاية اللحين رحنا شاهدنا المسرحية وجينا

وكنت فعلا حابة اشوفكم واتعرف عليكم

يلا اهمشي شربتوا من عصيراتنا وعجبتكم

وعلى فكرة رحتوا الى قسم التغذية الي بيسووا فيه تحليل ووزن 
ترى اخصائية التغذية بنت اخوي اسألوها عني اذا رحتوا

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*ياربي شكله مررة ليوو*

*عن احساب اليوم ابي اروح بس مررة برد موو بكرة اخرر شي صح*

*اذا بكرة اخرر شي بروح وبحط لي شريطة مشان تعرفوني علي كم عباتي بنفسجيه ها* 

*عشان علطول تعرفوني عفوف سيناريو اتمني اشوفكم*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*مساء البارحة .. !! هبّت نسائم الشتاء الباردة التي غابت طويلاً ولكنها قررت في هذه الليلة أن تداعب نفسية الناس لتشرح صدورهم ، فلقد طال الانتظار واشتاقت رياحين الأرض لأن تستنشق بعض قطرات الندى على أديم جفونها وهذا ما حدث ليلة البارحة فلقد رسمت تلك الزخات المطرية بعض خطوط الفرح على جبين ذلك الصبي وتلك الفتاة وانطلقت أهازيجهم طرباً وفرحاً وقد اعتقد المنظمون والمسئولين عن مهرجان الدوخلة إن تلك النقاط المتناثرة سوف تفسد عليهم بعض الفعاليات وسوف تعطل وتعرقل سير المهرجان إلا أن الأمر عدّى بسلام واستردت الأنفاس لياقتها لتصبح على خير وتنتظر شمساً تنعش خمائل القلوب وتهدئ من روعة عليل البحر .. !!*
*خلّفت هذه القطرات بعضاً من الجو القارس الذي دفع بالزوّار الكرام إلى توخي الحيطة والحذر خيفة أن يطرحهم فراشهم فارتدوا الملابس الثقيلة وتبدّلت الملابس من اللون الأبيض الخفيف إلى اللون الأسود الثقيل وأخرجت النساء ما بخزائنها لتحتمي ببعض الأسلحة المضادة لهذا الهواء العنيف الذي كان عند حسن الظن فلم يكن هواءاً مسالماً بل كان مهيمناً على الأجواء المهرجانية ، والجميل في ذلك إن النساء والأطفال والرجال والصبايا تراقصن على سمفونية هذا الجو وجعلوا الأمور تسير كما لم يكن شيئاً وسارت الفعاليات كما هو مرسوم لها دون أن تختفي فرحة العيد من محيا الزوّار الكرام 0*
*شعرت بنشوة الزوّار ولم أشعر بشيء آخر ، وربما فرحتي المنصهرة بهم أنستني أي موسم شتاء نعيشه ، بل هي الفرحة العارمة ولفيف الناس الدافئ هو من أيقظ في قلبي الحس الساخن فجعلني أكتوي بحرارة الجو النفسي الداخلي وألتذ بالمشروبات الساخنة التي أذابت ذلك الجليد المتراكم على بعض مسام جلدي .. !!*
*الحمد لله فلقد وفقت ومن معي لزيارة المهرجان للمرة الثانية وربما الحلقة الآخيرة يكون لها موعد نهائي معي إن تيسرت الأمور واشتقت لرؤية ما لم أره ومن لم أتشرف برؤية ابتسامته الجميلة خصوصاً تلك القهقهات الصادرة من أفواه الأطفال البريئة وهم مندمجون مع الفعاليات .. !!*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين جماعة وحشتوني واجد

اني امس الأحد رحت المهرجان العصر في مخيم الحريم وحطيت ليي شريطة زرقة بس للأسف ما احد شفته ولا احد شافني

يلا فرصة ثانية نتقابل فيها وكل عام وانتو بخير

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يالله اعطونا إنباعكم عن المهرجان وكيف كان في اليوم الأخير .
أني مازرت المهرجان في اليوم الأخير كان الجو بار وجلسنا في البيت . بس رحت يوم السبت رغم البروده 
ورحت قسم التغذية ياااااااا عفاف وسألت عنك مسؤلة قسم التغذية  ماعرفتك وقالت متوقعة إنك تكوني وحده من بنات بتسألهم  قلت لها بيكون المهرجان إنتها بس لو عرفتي عفاف من تكون سلمي عليها وقولي لها سألت عنك ملكة سبأ  . وصارت تضحك وتقول عشان أجننها  . 
بس الظاهر ما وصلك خبر ياعفاف .يالله خيرها بغيرها

----------


## اسير الهوى

:wacko:  :wacko: 

انا بعد كنت هناك..

امممم

يعني بعض انفاس الناصرة اجتمعت في مكان واحد..

شي طيب ويسلمو سيناريو على المتصفح الراقي..

وكل عام وانتم بخير

اسيرياسر

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى
المهرجان انتهى ولم تنتهي معه المشاعر الجميلة التي خرج بها الزائرون ولأنني واحد من الزوار الذين تشرفوا بزيارته لأول مرة وحين اكتشفت إن المهرجان يقام للمرة الثالثة حزنت كثيراً لإنني لم أزره من قبل في المرات الماضية ، لذا أشكر الله إنني تشرفت بزيارته وفوجئت حقيقة بالاهتمام الكبير والجهد الكبير جداً بالتنظيم من قبل اللجنة القائمة عليه ، ونحن نعتز به كثيراً لأنه يعبر عن تاريخنا وتقاليدنا ويعرف الأجيال عن طبيعة الحياة في الماضي التي تخص المنطقة وقد أضفى علينا فرحة أخرى لم نشهدها في أي عيد آخر 0
وقد كنت أتمنى أن أوفق لحضور اليوم الختامي لكنني تعرضت لرعشة برد استوحدت بدني من جراء زيارة اليوم الثالث وفرضت علي حظر التجول خارج أسوار البيت ولذا مكثت بعيداً عن أحداث الحفل الختامي مما أحزنني مرة أخرى التشرف بمعايشة أصدقائنا هناك والقيام بطبعة قبلة آخيرة في جبين هذا المهرجان الذي أثار صيتاً إعلامياً في كل أرجاء المنطقة وكان له حضور منقطع النظير نرجوا أن يتزايد سنة بعد أخرى .. !!
أرجوا أن يبقينا الله سبحانه وتعالى سنة أخرى نحيا بها هذا الاحتفال ونعيش فرصة التلاقي والتقارب مع أحبائنا وأعزائنا سواء كانوا من المنتدى أم من خارجه وهذه ميزة من المزايا التي تحسب لهذا المهرجان أن يكون ملتقى للأصدقاء خصوصاً للمرة الأولى وقد حقق لي مكاسب كثيرة هذا الملتقى من ضمنها إنني التقيت بمن افتقدتهم منذ فترة طويلة وجمعتنا هذه المناسبة ..!!
شكراً للقائمين عليه وشكراً لكل من نقل لنا آرائه وانطباعاته وآرائه حول المهرجان وجعلنا نعايش فعالياته أولاً بأول .. !!!
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## سيناريو

*يسلمو على المرور الراااائع*
*واني أربعة أيام كله مطيحه في سنابس خخخ*
*شاهدت مسرحية ليلة سمر ..*
*  ودخلنا غرفة العروس في القرية وحضرنا زفة المعرس هههههه* 
*دخلت القرية التراثية مرتين والله تحفه وعن جد شغل متعوب عليه ........*
*والمعرض روووعه قعدت أتأمل في هالفن الرااائع والإبداع*


*يوم سعيد والله أنك تصلح صحفي .......*
*ياسر أوووو أسير مبروك النك نيم الجديد* 
* امممم ماكتبت انطباعك عن المهرجان!!!* 


*ان شالله كل سنه أحلى من اللي قبلها* 
*الشكر موصول لكل من أدخل الفرحه لقلوبنا وقلوب كل الفئات العمريه* 
*والشكر لكل من ساهم وشارك في هذه الصفحه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو ملكة سبأ مالي نصيب معاش
اخصائية التغذية هادي بنت اخوي واني ما اسمي عفاف عشان كدا ما عرفتني واني غلطانة اني ما خبرتها ان يمكن احد يسأل عني اهمشي قريت اسمها عشان تعرفي اني من اي عيلة وتوصلي ليي :wink:  بس اخر يوم كنت مطيحه عندها وربط شريطة زرقة في يدي وللأسف مالنا بالطيب نصيب

بس بجد المهرجان شي نفتخر فيه بصراحة روعة 
كل شي حلو مثل ما قالت الأخت سيناريو غرفة العروس ولا احلى والمعرس الخجلان 
والبيت الشعبي والقهوة والقرية التراثية والرسومات والتصوير ووو
كل شي عجبني وشي افتخر فيه بصراحة شغل اعيال البلد وجهد يشكروا عليه بصراحة ما قصروا ادارة وتنظيم
لازم في بعض النقاط لكن النجاح يغطي عليها

واني الي باط جبدي التغطية حقت جريدة الرياض ما شفناها سوت اي مجرد صورتين مالهم داعي 
هني الشكر موصول الى اعيال البلد في منتداهم منتدى سنابس التغطية شاملة من الشغل والتجهيز الين الختام
للأسف ما في تغطية اعلامية تلفزيونية حرام هالجهود الجبارة والطاقات تندثر وما احد يقدرها
بس يلا حنا برزنا والله لينا واهمشي وناستنا وفرحتنا واحياء تراثنا

----------


## جررريح الررروح

والله شكله احليو المهرجان خسارة انا مامداني اروح
كنت ابغي اروح بس ماصار عندي وقت
ان شاء الله السنة الجاية
ويعطيهم الف عافية الشباب

----------

